# STRASBOURG - Neustadt / German District



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, I warn you, you won't see any photo of half timbered house except one or two exceptions (for which Strasbourg is renowned) but photo of the, I think, most interisting district in Strasbourg in term of architecture : The german district.

Strasbourg (France) was a part of Germany between 1871 and 1918, and the city has been profoundly changed (or extended).
Strasbourg was not destroy during the WWII because whe was considered as a french city for the allied, and a german city by nazis, and Strasbourg host, maybe, the largest german-like district in western europe.




> The Neustadt district was created by the Germans during the Reichsland period (1871–1918) to serve as a new city center. As opposed to the old town on the Grande Île, which in 1871 had more narrow and crooked streets and less squares than today, the new town was conceived along monumental boulevards and broad, rectilinear streets that were seen as modern, healthy and easy to police. Many architectural styles were used, mostly on a grand scale: Baroque Revival, Renaissance Revival, Gothic Revival, Romanesque Revival, often a mixture of several or all of these styles (Historicism). At the end of the 19th century, at the same time as a new building material, reinforced concrete, a new and better defined style appeared as well: Art Nouveau.
> 
> Wikipedia



The perimeter of the Neustadt


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

The ex-Kaiserpalast (Palais du Rhin)

IMG_1076 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0845 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1037 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1073 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1080 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0853 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0852 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

13 avenue des vosges by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1005 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1001 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0999 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1000 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1010 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1006 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1009 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1011 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1012 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1014 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1013 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1015 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1017 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1016 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

12082018-IMG_1022 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1035 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1020 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1021 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1018 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1025 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1027 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1028 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1032 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1034 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

12082018-IMG_1038 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1039 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1040 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0855 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0856 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0857 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

What a lovely city, it seems the residents would rather enjoy their time inside instead of outside, it's quite disappointing, It needs to be cherished.


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1044 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1045 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0849 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

26072018-IMG_0851 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

26072018-IMG_0848 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

My favourite "production" in the Neustadt

Lycée international des Pontonniers ( High school )

IMG_0859 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0861 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0864 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0865 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

The big building in the middle ? Not a german production, it was built in 1934, it will be the only case in this topic !


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

AbidM said:


> What a lovely city, it seems the residents would rather enjoy their time inside instead of outside, it's quite disappointing, It needs to be cherished.



Or maybe outside rather than inside ?
For the record, I take the photos sunday morning, very early ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Strasbourg :cheers:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Strasbourg is lovely! I love all the pics (except for those ugly metal screens on all the windows!).


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

05082018-IMG_0907 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0906 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

05082018-IMG_0908 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

05082018-IMG_0909 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0904 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

05082018-IMG_0914 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0918 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

05082018-IMG_0919 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

3 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

4 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_0920 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

5 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0922 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1047 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1046 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1052 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1051 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1049 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1050 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1043 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow! Strasbourg looks like one of those hidden gems in Europe. Really interesting architecture.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll buy all those properties please!


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1053 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1057 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1055 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1060 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1059 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1062 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1063 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1061 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1064 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1065 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Strasbourg :cheers:


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

151 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1067 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1068 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1087 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1094 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1093 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1092 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1090 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1091 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1095 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

goethe by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1096 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1098 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1099 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1101 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1113 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1110 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1106 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1105 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1108 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1116 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1119 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

Gallia by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

Gallia by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

gallia by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1127 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

12082018-IMG_1131 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1132 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

bains municipaux de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

bains municipaux de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1134 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1135 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1137 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1140 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1141 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1149 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1148 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1147 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0843 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_0844 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

palais universitaire by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

palais universitaire by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

palais universitaire by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

palais universitaire by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

jardin botanique de Strasbourg / observatoire by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

jardin botanique de Strasbourg by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1203 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1204 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1205 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1207 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

26082018-IMG_1206 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1208 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1209 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1211 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1212 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1213 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_1231 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1232 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1234 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1235 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_1229 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A fine city, with many handsome buildings. Particularly love the Egyptian style art-work on one building. Is that dominant architectural aesthetic called _'Jugendstil?"_


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, it is Jugendstil


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

next


----------

